# loss of power



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok, so before I go and start tearing **** apart, i'd like to get other opinions on what the issue could be. In 2nd and 3rd gear if I punch it or rev high rpms I Lose power, not electrical thou. I either have to completely pull off the gas or shift to 4th. It jumps as if she's not getting any fuel.

Its kind of like someone who is just learning to drive a manuel and keeps stalling, the car jumps.

Here a a couple videos of it happening and me explaining


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

On your links I see 4 videos, Farm Aid, John Mellencamp, Roy Orbison and Steven Colbert. No GTO.........


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

With out looking at your music videos (LOL) I would say fuel starvation is a good possibility. 1st-check the fuel filters including the one in the carb, where the gas line goes in...:willy:


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Weird link go to the ones I wanted to post for me, have to fix it. Ill change the fuel filters and see if it helps, thinking it might be the carb as well. Needs rebuilt but the tripower goes in next month.


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Check the gas tank vent to make sure it is not kinked or blocked off...JB.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

links fixed


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Can't dl the videos from this work computer, but I'd recommend checking the ignition. I had a 400 back in high school that would cut out intermittently under acceleration. Turned out to be frayed insulation on the lead going into the distributor. It would only short out under heavier acceleration, either due to g-forces or possibly mechnical advance causing a physical change.
Quick and easy to check with just a screwdriver to pull the cap and maybe rotor.
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree check the distributor too...due the less costly checks first. If it isn't the fuel filter or dist., check your fuel pump with a pressure gauge. if the insides are leaking, you COULD be leaking gasoline into your oil system. Eric PS...nice sounding car!


----------



## 67TEMPtress (Oct 12, 2010)

Remarkably similar to what happened to my car before it crapped out. Dont mean to scare you, probably a different problem. Mines an auto and if i could get it up to speed (say...getting on highway) it would be fine after that....then it started not wanting to go up hills...then...other stuff. Ill let you know what i find out if you do the same!!!!! Very interested in this one. Nice car and Good luck!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Do you have a rev limiter? if so disconnect it....I still think it is a "lack' of fuel problem....E


----------

